#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Vaginale Hysterektomie >

## Postmaedchen

Hallöchen,
ich hatte am 23.05.12 eine vaginale Hysterektomie und würde mich gern mit anderen Leidensgenossinnen austauschen.
Wie ist eure OP verlaufen :Huh?: ??
Wie waren die Schmerzen danach? :Shocked:  
Gruß von Postmaedchen :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Keine Fragen im Vorstellungforum.
Die gehen hier in aller Regel unter.
Gugst du auch gelbes großes Feld  :Zwinker:   
Ich verschiebe dein Thema.

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo,
so nun möchte ich etwas mehr über meine GM Entfernung schreiben.
Also, ich hatte am Mi,den 23.05.12 eine Vaginale Hysterektomie. Die OP ist super gelaufen.
Ich mußte 7.00 Uhr im KH sein, kam dann auf mein Zimmer und dann ging es ratzfatz,
Rasur durch die Schwester,OP Hemd an und dann die Beruhigungstablette. Ich hatte das große Glück, daß ich gleich früh 8.30 Uhr zur OP geholt wurde. Die Anestesistin im OP war auch supernett und ich war dann durch die Tablette in einer wirklich sch.....egal Stimmung, sodaß ich den Einstich der Nadel für die Flexüle kaum gemerkt habe.
Ich bin dann so ca 13 Uhr(glaube ich ) im Aufwachraum wieder zu mir gekommen.In diesem Moment muß ich sagen, ging es mir nicht so gut,da hatte ich schon Bauchschmerzen, ist aber auch normal. Alle um mich herum haben da gejammert.
Dann auf dem Zimmer bekam ich dann die Infussion und mir ging es dann auch bald besser,habe dann noch eine ganze Weile geschlafen.
Abends durfte ich dann einen Tee trinken und in der Nacht habe ich gut geschlafen.
Am nächsten gabs es dann eine Puddingsuppe. 
Im Laufe des Vormittags wurde dann der Blasenkatheder gezogen, vor dem ich große Angst hatte. 
Aber hier kann ich jetzt allen die Angst nehmen, denn es war eigentlich überhaupt nicht schlimm, es war nur etwas unangenehm.
Dann durfte ich auch das erste Mal mit der Schwester auf die Toilette gehen.
In der 2. Nacht nach der OP ging es mir dann schlecht, mir war so schlecht,sodass ich mich dann nach einer ganzen Weile entschlossen habe, die Schwester anzuklingeln.Sie brachte mir dann eine Brech-Schale und dann ging es schon los, dass es mich dermaßen abgewürgt hat.Sie hat mir dann ein Mittel gegen Übelkeit in die Vene gespritz und dann merkte ich Besserung. Keine Ahnung, was das war, kam vielleicht noch von der Narkose und von dem Hunger.
Am nächsten Tag (Fr) hatte ich dann mit Migräne zu kämpfen und hatte zu hohen Blutdruck (170/90),auch da bekam ich wieder Infussionen.
Ich kann nun sagen, dass es mir dann ab Freitag Nachmittag wieder besser ging, sodaß ich dann am Sonntag entlassen werden konnte.Ich war also 5 Tage im KH.
Nun sind es mittlerweile 9 Tage her seit der OP und ich muß sagen, es geht mir gut, habe nur einen leichten Druck im Unterbauch und nur leichten Ausfluss. Man muß sich echt zusammenreißen, dass man nicht zu viel im Haushalt macht.
Mit dem Bewegen mache ich es so, dass ich oft wechsle, immer mal  liegen,mal auf dem Rücken, dann mal auf der Seite, dann mal wieder zwischendurch sitzen, immer mal leichte Hausarbeit machen und etwas laufen. Der Wechsel tut mir gut.
Mit den Thrombosespritzen komme ich mittlerweile auch gut zu Hause zurecht, da hatte ich mich anfangs etwas schwer getan. Habe immer gesagt, "ich kann mich nieee selber spritzen". Aber die Schwestern im KH haben mir das erklärt und immer gut zugeredet. Tja, wenn man muß geht alles!!...
Also alles in Allem habe ich mir die ganze Sache bedeutend schlimmer vorgestellt.Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr eine Abszess OP und ich muß sagen, dass das bedeutend schlimmer war, da hatte ich nach der Entfernung eine große offene Wunde im Schritt,konnte wochenlang nicht sitzen und auch schlecht laufen.
Also, für alle die eine GM Entfernung noch vor sich haben, ihr müßt keine Angst haben,klar jeder entfindet es anders,
aber es war wirklich nicht so schlimm. Man macht sich immer vorher unnötig verrückt...
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und gute Besserung!!
Es wird alles wieder gut!!
LG Postmaedchen

----------


## shao

:x_hello_3_cut:   Hallo Postmädchen... Habe deinen Beitrag zur Hysterektomie gelesen und wollte mich herzlich bedanken, dass du mir die kleine Angst vor dem ganzen Theater genommen hast, vor allem, dieser Blasenkatheter macht mir noch ziemlich zu schaffen, auch wenn ich erst im Juli/August dran bin... Habe gerade erst eine Hysteroskopie mit Ausschabung hinter mir (letzten Mittwoch, 30.05.2012), war garnicht so schlimm, hat nur insgesamt mit Narkose 30 Minuten gedauert... Jedenfalls kann die HE auch vaginal gemacht werden, was ich sehr gut finde... Über den Bauch wäre es schlimmer und eventuell auch mit längeren Heilungen verbunden... :Smiley:  Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir noch eine gute Besserung und mache nicht zu viel...  :x_hello_3_cut: shao

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo Shao  :zd_bye_3_cut: ,
das ist schön, dass ich Dir die Angst etwas nehmen konnte  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .
Und das mit dem Blasenkatheder ist wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn er drin ist, merkst Du ihn überhaupt nicht.
Das ist auch irgendwie komisch, dass man über einen Tag lang nicht das Gefühl hat, auf Toilette zu gehen,
weil ja alles automatisch in diesen Beutel läuft.Und wie gesagt, dass herausziehen ist auch nicht schlimm, nur so ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Ich habe dann trotzdem mein Gesicht verzogen, weil ich auf den Schmerz regelrecht gewartet habe, und dann war es dann schon erledigt, war nur so ein kurzes ziepen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast Du eine Ausschabung hinter Dir? Und Hysteroskopie? ist das eine Spiegelung?Was wurde da genau gemacht, hattest Du auch Myome?
Bei mit konnte man die Myome nicht mehr so richtig entfernen, da sie in der Gebährmutterwand verwachsen waren und dazu kamen noch sehr starke Regelblutungen und Sturzblutungen zwischendurch.Ich war dadurch nur noch müde und schlapp. Darum war es das Beste, die Gebährmutter zu entfernen. der Kinderwunsch ist bei mir ja nun auch abgeschlossen.
Dann hast Du ja auch das Glück, dass sie die Hysterektomie vaginal machen können, dann bist Du wieder schneller auf den Beinen.
Also ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir alles Gute :zl_good_luck_cut: 
Wir könne ja weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben und uns austauschen, wenn Du möchtest, ich würde mich freuen. :howareyou_4_cut:

----------


## shao

Hallo Postmädchen :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): . Danke für die promte Antwort. Erstmal würde ich mich riesig freuen, mit dir in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Hysteroskopie ist eine Gebärmutteranschauung, der Arzt schaut sich erst mal alles an und macht dann operativ weiter. Erstmal schauen und dann alles andere. Ich muß anders rangehen. Ich habe einen Sohn 9 1/2 Jahre, bin alleinerziehend, der Vater will sich nicht kümmern und ich bin 35 1/2 Jahre. Meine Blutungen in den letzten jahren kam sehr regelmäßig, ich konnte schon fast die Uhr stellen. Dann so ca. vor 2 Jahren begann es, ich hatte sehr sehr starke und extrem lange Blutungen. Kannte ich bis dahin also nicht. Gyn- technisch war bis vor 1 Jahr auch alles klar. Erst letzten November bei der Untersuchung kam dann heraus, dass meine GM vergrößert ist und die Schleimhaut extrem dick ist und einige Myome darin sitzen.
Jetzt Anfang Mai hat sie mich dann an einen netten Arzt überwiesen, der in unserer großen Klinik Belegbetten und Op-Kapazität hat. Die richtige Gynabteilung würde mich nämlich nicht behandeln, weil ich ja noch so jung bin. Da geht es erst ab 40 Jahren. Die Ausschabung mit Entfernung der Myome und der Schleimhaut fand dann vergangene Woche statt. Auch wollte er sich ansehen, ob er von vaginal die große OP machen kann, oder nicht. Aber er kann und er wird es machen. Ich will es auch und brauche die GM nicht mehr, denn familientechnisch ist alles vorbei. Mein Kind war nämlich ein Frühchen und bei jedem weiteren Kind würde es ganz genauso werden. Ich habe eine Muttermundschwäche und habe schon 7 Wochen vor der Geburt in der Klinik verbracht und das muß ich nicht noch mal haben. Außerdem habe ich keinen Partner und brauche momentan keinen. Habe genug mit dem Lütten zu tun. Er ist auch noch ADHS krank und hat seine kleinen "Behinderungen". 
Achso, und weil ich immer so doll geblutet habe, mußte mir sogar schon Eisen i.v. geben lassen, weil die Blutwerte so schlecht waren. Das dann auch noch. 
Ich freue mich auf weitere nette Nachrichten von dir, shao...

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao  :x_hello_3_cut: 
vielen Dank für Deine netten Zeilen,
da hast Du ja schon einiges hinter Dir. 
Ich habe auch einen Sohn (15 Jahre) und in der Schwangerschaft gab es bei mir auch Probleme.
Sie hatten im 5. Schwangerschaftsmonat festgestellt, dass der Kopf im Verhältnis zum Körper zu klein war.
Damals habe ich mich auf Anraten der Ärzte einer Fruchtwasseruntersuchung unterzogen und zum Glück war da gentechnisch alles i.O. .Durch einen späteren Test mit einem speziellen Ultraschall wurde dann festgestellt, dass meine Nabelschnur nicht ausreichend durchblutet und deswegen mein Kleiner nicht richtig entwickelt war.
So wurde ich dann auch bald ins KH eingewiesen und habe fleißig Infussionen bekommen. Also war ich dann bis zur Einleitung der Geburt im KH und das war auch gut so.Die Geburt verlief gut und relativ schnell und das allerwichtigste war: Er war gesund!!!
Damals meinte der Arzt, beim nächsten Kind würde es nicht besser werden mit der Durchblutung und von daher haben wir uns entschieden, keine weiteren Kinder zu bekommen.
Und mit den starken Blutungen, das kann ich Dir nachfühlen.Obwohl ich die Pille durchgängig 2 Monate eingenommen habe, war die Blutung sehr stark und lange. Ich konnte manchmal kaum aus dem Haus trotz super plus und Nachtbinde.Schrecklich :baa_cut: !!
Aber Du kennst das ja auch. 
Hast Du schon Deinen OP Termin?? :embarrassed_cut: 
Es wird schon alles gut werden!!
Ich hatte das Glück, dass bei mir die OP recht schnell (innerhalb von 1 1/2 Wochen) über die Bühne ging,
da hatte ich nicht all zu viel Zeit darüber nachzudenken. 
Und doch habe ich mich verrückt gemacht, was aber völlig sinnlos war.
Also Kopf hoch!! :e_braces: 
Gruß Postmaedchen :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## shao

Hi, Postmädchen. 
Die Ausschabung ging sehr schnell. Am 24.5. Arzttermin, am 25.5. Narkosegespräch und am 30.5. die Ausschabung, am 31.5. entlassen, weil ich keinen Erwachsenen zu Hause haben konnte.
Der Arzttermin zur großen OP findet jetzt am 21.6. statt, es ist aber noch nicht der OP-Termin, weil der Arzt nur noch bis 22.6. in der Praxis ist und dann erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub hat. Ich kriege aber am 21.6. den Termin für die OP.
Diese wird dann am 18.7., 25.7. oder 1.8. stattfinden, weil ich da die Versorgung des Kindes garantieren kann. Meine Mutti hat da nämlich Urlaub und nimmt ihn. In der Schulzeit ist es nämlich schwieriger, aber da sind noch Ferien.
Kann halt am 21.6.erst den OP-Termin sagen.
Ist auch nicht schlimm, bin sogar recht froh darüber, denn momentan quälen mich aufkommende Blutungen und ein paar Bauchschmerzen, aber die stehe ich auch noch durch. 
Liebe Grüße,

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao,  :zl_good_luck_cut: 
das mit den quälenden Blutungen überstehst Du auch noch, Du mußt Dir immer wieder sagen "irgendwann wird`s besser" und dann nach der OP hast Du nach einer Weile gar keine Blutungen mehr.
So wie bei mir, ich hätte eigentlich diese Woche meine Regel. Das ist irgendwie komisch, dass Gefühl ist da (Kopfschmerzen,so Unwohlsein und leichte Regelschmerzen), aber keine Blutungen. Ist völlig ungewohnt...aber schöön!!
Mich plagen seit dem Wochenende immer wieder starke Durchfälle und dann habe ich mir obendrein noch einen fiesen Scheidenpilz eingefangen.Toll!!..... :angry_shut_up: 
Meine Frauenärztin meinte heute, dass dies nichts außergewöhnliches ist, das geht vielen so nach dieser OP,
das kommt von dem Antibiotkum, welches ich bis heute morgen noch eingenommen habe.Und der Wundfluss und das ständige Bindentragen reizt ja auch ungemein...
 Aber nun sind die Tabletten endlich alle. Habe Vaginalzäpfchen und eine Salbe bekommen, dann sollte es wieder besser werden! Hoffentlich!!, ist nämlich sehr unangenehm dieses Jucken, Pieksen und Brennen!!
Mal schauen, ob es besser wird.
Bis bald ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung
LG Postmaedchen :aced_it_cut:

----------


## shao

Danke dir. Das tut mir leid mit dem Pilz. Und auf die "Regelfreie Zeit" freue ich mich auch schon.  :c_laugh: lach
Ach und man kriegt in jedem Fall ein Antibiotikum? Das ist ja auch so´ne Sache. Macht das nicht auch Durchfall?
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück mit den Nebenwirkungen. Ich kriege grundsätzlich vor Aufregung Durchfall, so zum Beispiel vor Arztbesuchen und auch vor OP´s. So wie heute. War heute zum EMG. Habe wirklich Muffensausen bekommen. Aber es war nicht so schlimm, das mit der Nadel in den Daumenmuskel. Tat nur beim Bewegen (gehörte zur Untersuchung) weh. Naja ich hab´s überstanden. Mir schlafen immer mal die Hände ein, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, aber was neurochirurgisches ist jetzt ausgeschlossen :smile_07: . 
Ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung und viel Trinken und Salzstangen oder Zwieback essen. 
Machs gut, bis dann :smelling_flower:   :shy_flower:

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao  :b_wink: ,
Nach der OP bis heute  mußte ich Antibiotikum nehmen (morgens und abends jeweils 2) 
und anscheinend hatte ich auch davon diesen Durchfall.
Ist zum Glück jetzt besser geworden. So und nun ärgere ich mich mit diesem dummen Pilz herum!! :angry_hair: 
Das ist so belastend!
Was heißt denn EMG, das habe ich ja noch nie gehört?? Ist bestimmt auch unangenehm, wenn einem immer die Hände einschlafen.
Meinen nächsten FA Termin habe ich am 20.06., bin auch bis dahin krankgeschrieben. Dann entscheidet die Ärztin, je nachdem wie die Wundheilung verläuft,wie lange ich dann noch krankgeschrieben werde.Ich denke mal, dass es insgesamt 6 Wochen dauern wird, bis ich wieder arbeiten kann. Ich habe einen körperlich schweren Job, arbeite bei der Post im Briefzentrum Leipzig Radefeld und was wir da täglich für schwere Kisten und Wagen mit Katalogen und Zeitschriften schleppen müssen ist enorm. Und von daher möchte ich auch nicht zu früh wieder anfangen.
Meine Kolleginnen sagen auch, ich soll jaaaa nicht zu zeitig wiederkommen, mich richtig auskurieren...
Naja mal schauen..
Was mich auch beschäftigt, ist, wieso  die Regelschmerzen immer noch zu spüren sind.Klar, die Eileiter sind noch da, aber ich dachte immer, dass die Schmerzen von der Gebährmutter kommen.
Vielleicht sind das ja jetzt auch Phantomschmerzen....
So ich mach jetzt mal Schluß, habe schon wieder vieeel zu viel geschrieben.....
Tschüssi bis später
Gruß
Postmaedchen :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## shao

:Winter18: Hallo, Postmädchen.  
Danke für die Mail. EMG heißt Elektromyogramm- elektrische Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit.  :u_idea_bulb02: Also eine Bekannte war 8 Wochen krank geschrieben, weil sie auch einen sehr körperlich anstrengenden Beruf ausübt, nämlich Reinigungsfachkraft. 
Meine Tante erzählte mir heute, das man eventuell auch nach einer solchen OP zur Erholungskur fahren kann. Das hat man ihr in der Gyn-Ambulanz erzählt. Hat man dir sowas angeboten?
Ich würde auch nicht so schnell wieder arbeiten gehen, man kann, glaube ich sogar einen Narbenbruch oder sowas bekommen, auch innerhalb des Körpers.
Ich dachte auch, das die Regelschmerzen deswegen auftreten, weil die Gebärmutter sich so krampfartig zusammenzieht. So geht es mir heute zum Beispiel. Und Phantomschmerzen, keine Ahnung. Das würde ich die Gyn-Ärztin fragen, vielleicht auch telefonisch, wenn es so schlimm ist, als bis zum Termin zu warten.
Schön, das du auch im Osten von Deutschland wohnst, so wie ich. 
Viele Grüße zurück, bis bald, 
Tschaui,

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao :s_rose_for_u_cut: ,
das Gleiche habe ich gestern auch zu meinem Mann gesagt "das ist schön,dass Du auch aus dem Osten kommst".
Mal sehen, wie es dann weitergeht mit der Krankschreibung. Am 22.07. fahren wir in den Urlaub an die Ostsee,vielleicht kann ich ja dazwischen doch noch die Zeit mit Krankschreibung und evtl. Überzeit überbrücken.
Ich habe da schon meine Bedenken, wenn ich dann zu zeitig wieder arbeiten gehe. 
Habe gesehen, dass Du Kinderkrankenschwester bist, das ist ja auch ein harter und verantwortungsvoller Job.
Da mußt Du doch sicher auch Nachtschichten machen, so wie ich?
Ich glaube, dass diese Schichten (ich mache Wechselschichten) auf Dauer auch krank machen.Ich mache  das nun inzwischen schon 9 Jahre und bekomme ständig irgendwelche neue Wehwehchen.
Das man nach einer Gebährmutterentfernung eine Kur beantragen kann, habe ich auch schon gehört, habe aber meine Ärztin noch nicht darauf angesprochen.
Ich hoffe, dass sich Deine Regelschmerzen inzwischen gebessert haben.  :f_eyebrows: 
Mein lästiger Pilz befindet sich auf dem Weg der Besserung. :dance_3_7:  
Tschüssi bis später 
Gruß Postmaedchen   :Cool:

----------


## shao

Hallöchen Postmädchen.   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich habe zwar Kinderkrankenschwester gelernt, aber nicht in der Kinderkrankenpflege gearbeitet. Bin nach der Ausbildung 3 Jahre nach Hessen gegangen und habe da in einer neurologischen Rehaklinik gearbeitet. Nachdienst haben wir da nicht machen müssen, denn wir hatten eine Dauernachtwache.
Als mir dann einer meinen Job als kommissarische Stationsleitung wegnahm, da er eine Stationsleiterausbildung hatte, bin ich nach Wiesbaden in den Zentral-OP eines großen Krankenhauses gegangen und habe dort nur leider ein halbes Jahr ausgehalten. 
Dann Ende 2000 bin ich zurück in die Heimat wegen Heimwehs. Dann einige Jobs (Stralsund- Zeitarbeitsfirma, geriatrische Abteilung bei uns in Greifswald-Parkklinik) und diverse Weiterbildungen gemacht. 
November 2002 kam mein Sohn und seit dem verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Jobs, aber nie Glück dabei. Die entscheiden sich immer für andere Leute.
Macht aber nix, bin jetzt erstmal krank und im nächsten Jahr geht es mit verschärfter Suche weiter und dann kriege ich auch was. Habe dieses Jahr keinen Nerv mehr dafür. Zu lange krank (Gyn) und dann noch meine rechte Schulter, die von Arthrose so kaputt ist. Wird alles noch gerichtet in diesem Jahr. 
Wir fahren Anfang Oktober nach Niedersachsen an die Nordsee-URLAUB machen. Wir freuen uns schon drauf und nehmen unsere Omi mit, da sie noch nie Ebbe und Flut gesehen hat. Außerdem wohnt mein Vater, also der einzige Opa von meinem Kind, in der Nähe und wir verbinden das gleich mit nem Besuch bei ihm. Der Lütte freut sich schon riesig.     :bravo_2_cut:  
Wo genau fahrt ihr denn hin? Bestimmt auf eine der beiden großen Inseln, oder? 
Bekommt ihr dann erst Ferien? Wir haben schon in 2 Wochen (22.6.- kriegen wir die Zeugnisse) Sommerferien. 
Die Regelschmerzen sind sogar noch schlimmer geworden und die Blutung auch. Soll aber normal sein, sagte mir meine Gyn-Ärztin letzte Woche.  
Liebe Grüße, bis später,

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shoa  :x_hello_3_cut: ,  
das ist ja gar nicht schön, dass Deine Schmerzen schlimmer geworden sind  :Cry: 
Und das mit der Arbeit ist auch so ein Problem, diejenigen, die Arbeit suchen, bekommen keine,
und die, die eine Arbeit haben, wissen nicht, wie sie alles schaffen sollen. Wie bei uns, da wird immer mehr an Mitarbeitern und Arbeitszeit eingespart und  man weiß manchmal nicht mehr, wie wir alles aufarbeiten sollen.
Da hat man schon einen enormen Druck.Ist aber in fast allen Arbeitsbereichen so,wenn man so rumhorcht.
Wir fahren am 22.07. nach Meschendorf in den Urlaub, das liegt in der Nähe von Kühlingsborn, Bad Doberan und Rerik. 
(da wo der Molli fährt)
Es ist aber ein kleines Nest, eher ein Nestchen, da gibt es nur höchstens 10 Häuser(wenn überhaupt) und unsere kleine Bungalowanlage,
dort kann man die Ruhe genießen, haben nur ca 2 min Fußweg bis zum Strand. 
Und dann nehmen wir immer unsere Räder mit und erkunden die Gegend.
Es zieht uns nun schon das 4. Mal dort hin.
Wenn man wie ich aus der Großstadt kommt, braucht man das einfach, vor allem die bessere Luft. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
In Sachsen haben wir erst ab 23.07. Ferien, ist dieses Jahr ganz schön spät, aber dafür gehen sie ja dann länger
(bis 5.09.)
Mein Sohn würde auch sehr gerne mal an die Nordsee fahren, ihm fasziniert das auch mit den Gezeiten.
Ooooo... jetzt schreiben wir ja fast nur noch Privates hier im Forum, hoffentlich dürfen wir das??  :Huh?: 
Na egal...,es tut dem psychischen Wohlbefinden gut! :Peinlichkeit: Und es lenkt einwenig von den Schmerzen ab :Smiley: 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung
Bis dann
Gruß
Postmaedchen :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## shao

Hallo Postmädchen... :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ach ich glaube nicht, dass das schlimm ist, mit dem privaten. (hoffentlich)   :shy_5new: 
Ich wünsche euch dann einen wirklich tollen Urlaub. 
Meine Schmerzen werden komischerweise zum Abend hin besser. Hätte gestern und heute vielleicht nicht so viel rumlaufen sollen. War einkaufen heute, aber nur einen kleinen Beutel. Die großen schweren Sachen trägt meine Mama. So wie Getränke und so.
Heute war nur Pizza im Beutel. Machen wir immer am Donnerstag, weil mein Sohn Sport hat bis um 18 Uhr. Eigentlich, doch er wollte heute nicht hin. :jumps_rope:  
Mal schauen, was morgen in der Orthopädie rauskommt. Ich schreib es dir denn. 
Bis morgen dann,

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao  :congratulations_2b_cut: , 
ich hoffe, dass ich dann im Urlaub wieder richtig fit bin, vor allem das ich baden kann!
Das mit dem Radfahren überlege ich mir mal lieber noch, ist vielleicht doch noch etwas zu früh,
außer meine FA gibt mir das ok dazu.  
Heute  war ich auch Einkaufen (nur ein Paar leichte Dinge), darf ja noch nicht schwer heben!
Zu unserem Lidl läuft man so ca 20 min hin und zurück.
Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich immer so einen Druck und Ziepen im Unterbauch, als ich dann wieder zu Hause war. :angry_10: 
Aber jetzt kann ich schon sagen, es wird wirklich von Tag zu Tag etwas besser. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Ich lege mich dann aber trotzdem immer wieder zwischendurch hin. Heute habe ich 3 Stunden Mittagsschlaf gemacht,
daran merkt man, dass der Körper noch mitten im Heilungsprozess ist und die Erholungspausen braucht.
Ich war auch heute besonders müde,hängt vielleicht auch mit meinem Zyklus oder mit dem Wetter zusammen.Wer weiß??
Welchen Sport macht denn Dein Sohn??
Oje, jetzt bin ich schon wieder neugierig!! :laughter10: 
Ich drücke Dir morgen die Daumen beim Orthopäden !! 
Tschau bis morgen dann :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## shao

Hi, Postmädchen.   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ja pass bitte auf mit dem Tragen und Einkaufen, bloß nicht so viel, sonst laß doch deinen Mann das besorgen, was schwer ist.
Man soll auch sich dann hinlegen, wenn der Körper es verlangt. Du machst das schon richtig so. Werde ich dann auch so machen, wenn ich an der Reihe bin. :Schnarch: 
Und ich hoffe, das du baden darfst. Ich werde noch vor der OP in der Ostsee baden gehen, hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch dem entsprechend. Also Anfang Juli.
Also, nun zum Orthopäden.: Ich habe immernoch Schmerzen in der Schulter (OP war am 2. 9. 2011) und er meinte doch echt, es kann noch so sein und ist nicht ungewöhlich. Eine Entzündung des Schleimbeutels im Gelenk ist wohl dran Schuld. Muß jetzt noch mal Krankengymnastik machen. 6 x hat er mir noch aufgeschrieben. Muß ich aber noch vor der Hysterektomie machen, weil ich hinterher nicht machen will. Hole mir Montag dafür die Termine.  
Außerdem soll es sich wohl mit den Schmerzen noch ne Weile hinziehen kann. :words_cut:  
Mein Sohn macht Leichathletik im Sportverein, schon seit 2 Jahren.
Hat damals die Ergotherapeutin mit angeleiert, weil er die Bewegung so sehr braucht. 
Ansonsten geht es mir heute schon bedeutend besser, wie gestern... :r_champion:  
Also bis später dann,

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao,
es freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht :jumps_1: . 
Hast Du nun Deinen Orthopädie Termin auch hinter Dir. Dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen, dass die Krankengymnastik hilft.
Das sind sicher auch unangenehme Schmerzen. :loser_3_cut: 
Mit dem Einkaufen passe ich schon auf, dass ich nicht so viel schleppe, wirklich nur leichte Sachen und mein Mann holt dann den Rest. 
Derzeit würde ich mir allerdings wünschen, einen Fahrstuhl zu besitzen, weil wir in der 3. Etage im DG wohnen.
Aber Treppen steigen hält ja fit!!
Das machst Du richtig, dass Du vor der OP noch mal in die Ostsee baden gehst.
Das mußt Du noch mal so richtig ausnutzen!! :aced_it_cut: 
Du bist echt zu beneiden, dass Du in Küstennähe wohnst!
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ich als Kind mit meinen Eltern am Greifswalder Bodden Urlaub gemacht habe,ich glaube der Ort hieß Langendamm oder so?!
Immer wenn wir aus dem Ostseeurlaub wieder zurück sind und fahren dann an unseren Badesee, dann ist das immer alles so winzig und langweilig.
Das Meer wirkt immer so unendlich... 
Übrigens, unsere Söhne sind beide im November geboren....
So ich wünsche Dir ein schönes WE ohne Schmerzen  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Bis zum nächsten Mal 
Viele Grüße 
Postmaedchen  :Smiley:

----------


## shao

Hallo hallöchen, Postmädchen  :x_hello_3_cut: ! 
Wann sind denn deine Söhne geboren? Meiner am 5. und ich selber am 22..
Meinen Sohn habe ich heute nachmittag ins Krankenhaus bringen müssen. Er hat mal wieder aus heiterem Himmel gespuckt. Das hat er 1x im Monat schon über 1 Jahr. Der Doktor in der Aufnahme meinte, es könnte sowas wie ein epileptisches Symptom sein, dass er seinen Stress von der Schulwoche so abreagiert. Er muß jetzt durchgecheckt werden. Ich will das abgeklärt haben. Es kam aus heiterem Himmel, bei meiner Mutter, war auf einmal kreidebleich, sagte, das es ihm schlecht war und dann hat er gereiert. Das kommt einmal im Monat vor. Hatte er das letzte Mal im Mai. Keiner der Ärzte konnte mir oder vielmehr ihm helfen. Jetzt war das Maß bei mir voll. Jetzt habe ich gesagt, in der Schule passiert eh nix mehr und sie sollen suchen. Auch ist er nach dem Erbrechen immer apathisch. Als wenn er 20 km gerannt wäre. Er wäre mir fast im Wartezimmer eingeschlafen. So was kenn ich eigentlich, wenn die Kinder einen Anfall hatten, die sind danach auch immer total fertig. Was ist das nur :Huh?: ?
Dementsprechend bin ich jetzt total fertig. Erschöpft und erledigt. Mein Gott, ist das anstrengend.  :loser_3_cut: Eigentlich sollte ich nicht so viel machen, aber was tut man nicht alles.
Schauen wir mal, wie das MRT (Magnetresonanztomographie) am Montag verläuft. Da bin ich dann auch mit dabei. 
Ansonsten geht es so, aber bergauf...   :smile_07:

----------


## Postmaedchen

Hallo shao :zd_bye_3_cut: ,
das ist ja gar nicht gut mit Deinem Sohn, wer weiß, wie das zusammenhängt.
Stress kann ja auch viel auslösen :loser_3_cut: und wenn sie ihn jetzt richtig durchchecken, hoffe ich für Euch, dass schnell die Ursache gefunden wird :shy_5new: .
Muß Dein Sohn da jetzt im KH bleiben??
Mein lästiger Pilz ist leider auch noch nicht bekämpft, habe jetzt die 4 Zäpfchen genommen und er  ist noch nicht weg.... :angry_1: 
Da werde ich wohl noch mal 4 Tage andere Zäpfchen nehmen müssen. :mommy_cut: 
Übrigens, mein Sohn (habe nur einen) ist auf den Tag genau 20 Jahre jünger als Du
 (geb. am 22.11.96). Find ich lustig..
So ich wünsche Dir trotzdem noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.
Kann heute mal nicht so viel schreiben. da meine Schwiemu übers WE zu Besuch ist....
Und Sie ist sehr sehr anstrengend, von daher fehlt mit die Zeit und Ruhe.... :f_14waiting_blue_1: 
Also bis später, ich wünsche Euch Beiden gute Besserung.
Tschüssi
Gruß
Postmaedchen :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## shao

Hallo Postmädchen,   :x_hello_3_cut:   !
Ja das ist ja ein Ding, man das ist ja doll, dass dein Sohn mit mir Geburtstag hat. TOLL!!! :bravo_2_cut: 
Und das mit dem Pilz ist ja nicht so schön, hoffentlich geht er bis zu eurem Urlaub weg.  :out: Ja raus mit dem Pilz...  
Mein Sohn ist im KH. Er wird da auch erst mal bleiben. Sie sollen ihn erstmal richtig unter die Lupe nehmen. Morgen ist das MRT dran und dann schaun wir mal.
Und irgendwann ist deine Schwiegerma auch mal wieder weg. Halte durch, du schaffst das schon. Du weißt doch wie das heißt: Was uns nicht umhaut, das macht uns nur noch stärker!!! :w_praying_closed_eyes:  :v_smilie_rainbow:  
Ja bei mir heißt es jetzt erstmal, Ruhe bewahren und relaxen. Naja nicht wirklich, du weißt sicher, wie das ist, wenn ein Kind nicht da ist. Man kann nicht wirklich schlafen und ist sehr unruhig... So gehts mir nämlich... 
Es reicht glaube ich erstmal, mir fällt auch nix mehr ein, darum :
Tschüß und bis dann,

----------


## spokes

hallo ihr beiden, ihr wisst ja auch, das man sich per PN über die privaten Dinge austauschen kann, oder?  :Zwinker:   
Ansonsten: Weitermachen!

----------


## shao

Danke für den Tipp. Ist das jetzt schlimm?
Werden wir dann aber über PN machen, ist schon klar...
Danke nochmals  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## spokes

nöö, ist nicht schlimm. Wegen mir müsst ihr es nicht mache. 
Ich wollte nur den Tipp geben, das man das auch per PN machen kann, wenn es so ab vom Thema oder (vor allem!) sehr ins Private geht.

----------


## shao

Danke dir trotzdem, Spokes. :Zwinker: 
Bis dann und im Juli schreibe ich denn wieder zum Thema.  :Peinlichkeit: 
Bis dann und nochmals danke,

----------

